# Old red dog



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Shot this reddish yote yesterday 6:30 pm most of our coyotes are more gray in color. 222 rem m-70 winchester 40gr nosler bt 3450 fps 180 yds. Same farm i shot 3 this spring durning calving season--fun!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice dog SB. Nice looking shootin iron too. I have had more coyotes fall in front of my Model 788 Remington than any rifle I own. Out of all my rifles, my daughter told me one time, "I want this rifle when you die." Bless her sentimental little heart.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats SB10 that's a nice looking dog. What sound did you use. How are you feeling?

bar-d, It's nice to know you raised them to have hopes and dreams ain't it??


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey!! Guys---this works great for me--Depending on the set up--Works Great in the U.P. Most times I start off with dying crow frenzy til I have real crows squaking all about overhead. Than I hit the snowshoe distress hard and loud. Now I have the crows screaming with the snowshoe dying--One of My little secrets keep it to yourself bar-d same with me. Grand kids 13 of em all want one, but their just going to have to wait [I hope] I finally had enought energy to go out sunday afternoon made 1 stand and it worked out--More health issue's need to get my Gall Bladder out in a few weeks. Hope to delay it til Dec. Want to do some hunting first plus have my predator days hunt coming mid Oct. Any ways try the crow trick, it mite work in your area--- happy hunt'en SB*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Take care of your health. Don't put it off too long. Hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thats a big dog (bigger than the ones i see anyway) hope you feel better. How far out do you set out that fox pro?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Singlesix------If I'm Hunting {calling} by my self and with a e-caller---I never put the call out in front of Me. Its always to my right and behind me UP wind 15--25 yds I want to be on the down wind side of the caller cause thats where the yote will be coming from 99% of the time--With a partner I place Him out front 30 to 60 yards down wind from me and I'll do the calling in the cross wind. To me doesn't make much sense to walk 30-50 yds out put caller out than walk back to your sitten spot-cause you just put your sent all out in front of you--just my 2 cents:twocents:*


----------



## dirtnap (Mar 3, 2010)

nice job shoot'em all


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice looking dog. Thanks for the liittle secret, have use the crow call before but not the way you use it.learned a new trick to add to my bag of tricks, thanks again.
Hope you get to feeling better.


----------

